# Halloween



## xynlovesit (31. Oktober 2012)

Kaum kommt man auf die Buffed.de Foren, erscheint diese ganze Halloween Scheisse hier schon, kann man das irgendwo ausschalten?


----------



## Davatar (31. Oktober 2012)

Oben rechts aufs Kreuz klicken...warum Dich die Hand voll Kürbisse aufregen versteh ich nicht so ganz.


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. Oktober 2012)

Auf mehreren Hundert möglichen Seiten sind 30 Kürbisse versteckt. Also dauernd und überall tauchen sie nun wahrlich nicht auf. Wenn doch, hast du verdammtes Glück


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Oktober 2012)

Abgesehen, dass Davatar ja schon die Lösung genannt hat:
Man kann das auch wesentlich freundlicher formulieren, wenn man auf Hilfe hofft...


----------



## ego1899 (1. November 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Auf mehreren Hundert möglichen Seiten sind 30 Kürbisse versteckt. Also dauernd und überall tauchen sie nun wahrlich nicht auf. Wenn doch, hast du verdammtes Glück



Also bei mir hab ich die auch fast auf jeder zweiten Seite, aber naja... Stören tun sie jetzt eigentlich nicht unbedingt ^^

Aber generell stört mich diese ganze Halloween-Geschichte schon ein wenig. Wie sich das hier eingebürgert hat dieser amerikanische Mist... Wir müssen denen ja echt alles Nachmachen. 
(Jetzt brauch mir auch keiner mit der Entstehung und dem Ursprung von Halloween kommen und so ^^)
Wie man auf so ein ******land so abfahren kann ist mir ein Rätsel.


Naja mal ganz abgesehen davon find ich auch Karneval/ Fasching zum kotzen...


----------



## ZAM (1. November 2012)

Bleibt - bis es automatisch (sollte gegen 0:01 passieren) verschwindet. :-)


----------

